# Wobbler für Forellen???



## Locke18 (19. März 2009)

Möchte in einem kleinen Fluss auf Forellen mit Wobblern und ähnlichem fischen. 
Der Fluss ist ca. 20 - 80 cm tief und klar. 
Forellen erreichen Größen bis 70 cm.

Welche Köder könnt ihr empfehlen und welche dazugehörigen Farben.
Können  auch Modelle von Lucky Craft und Megabass sein.

Könnt Ihr mir weiter helfen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

Illex Chubby
Megabass Baby Griffon
Salmo Bullhead
Ugly Duckling
Salmo Hornet
Ralapa Original Floater 3cm und/oder 5cm
Hart Pixel Minnow
Dorado
Illex Tiny Fry


----------



## Locke18 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Illex Chubby
> Megabass Baby Griffon
> Salmo Bullhead
> Ugly Duckling
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Welche Farben würdest du bevorzugen?


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

Bei so großen Forellen, würde ich gleich mit größeren Wobblern an den Fluß gehen.

Squirrel 61 ,67, und 76.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Locke18 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Welche Farben würdest du bevorzugen?


 
DAS ist schwierig zu beantworten, hängt von Tageszeit, Sonneneinstrahlung, Klarheit bzw. Trübheit des Wassers an. Kommt auch auf das Nahrungsangebot der Forellen in Deinem Wasser an, an der man sich orientieren sollte.

in etwa so:
trübes Wasser: knallige Farben (Firetiger)
klares Wasser: Naturfarben (fischig, käferig, krebsig)
Dämmerung und flachlaufend: dunkle Farben, damit sich der Köder vom Himmel (aus Fischperspektive, also von unten gesehen) abhebt
Dämmerung und tieflaufend: silbrig glänzend, damit Restlicht reflektiert wird


----------



## Janbr (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

Ich hab mit Rapala floater im Forellen design (BaFo) bis jetzt sehr, sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## pike1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Rapala floater im Forellen design (BaFo) bis jetzt sehr, sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan



Und ich mit dem selben Wobbler im ReFo-Design in 7cm. #6


----------



## Pointer freak (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

Hi 

ich würde mich für den Lucky Craft Pointer entscheiden hab damit bisher sehr gute erfahreungen gemacht ich würde natürlich immer eine watthose anziehen falls du mal einen hänger bekommen solltest, da die dinger nicht gerade billig sind !

Gruss


----------



## Bellyboater (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Ralapa Original Floater 3cm und/oder 5cm



Neue Marke?:q

Sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## GuidoOo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Pointer freak schrieb:


> ich würde natürlich immer eine watthose anziehen
> Gruss


|rolleyes wo gibts denn sowas?
Kenn nur Wathosen#6
Als kleiner Tip...
man wird gern mal auf die Schippe genommen =)
und bitte nicht böse sein

zum Thema:
Die oben genannten sind schon die Eltie, hab aber auch mit dem hier: *Cormoran Cora-Z Baby Shad*  gut gefangen =)


----------



## Streifenjäger (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

Ich hab mir für diese Saison auch die ganze Palette an kleinen Illexen (Tiny Fry 38,50 Flat Fry 50, Chubby, Diving Chubby, Squirrel 61) und  von Megabass (X-55, X-70, Baby Griffon Zero, Baby Griffon, Live-x Smolt, Live-x Margay, Live-x Margay Stepcat) zugelegt. Zusätzlich noch den Crankin' Pupa von Nories und die Siglett Trout von Megabass. 

Hab sie jetzt alle mal Probegefischt...mein Bach entspricht von der Wassertiefe ungefähr deinem und da passen sie perfekt rein! Die Hardbaits, die über einen Meter tief laufen kann man gut in Gumpen benutzen oder über den Grund hüpfen lassen #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Neue Marke?:q
> 
> Sorry, der musste sein.


 
man muss auch gönnen können......ich gönn´s Dir!


----------



## Fischer Andy (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

ich würd sagen das musste ausprobieren....weil in verschiedenen gewässern gehen sie auf verschiedene köder!
lg andy


----------



## Wolfsburger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Illex Chubby
> Megabass Baby Griffon
> Salmo Bullhead
> Ugly Duckling
> ...


 
Weiß einer zufällig wo es einige dieser Wobbler gibt?
Am liebsten wäre mir der Salmo Hornet und der Illex Chubby.
Weiß also jm. wo man die beiden zusammen bestellen kann?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

@wolfsburger es geht auch ohne illex und co. auf forellen.... meist haben die zu kleine tauchschaufeln un von einen ordentlich lauf bei strömung ist leider nicht viel zu sehen....

salmo baut hammer wobbler...!

Salmo Hornet
Salmo Minnow
Salmo Frisky fische ich meisten auf forelle


----------



## paulbarsch (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> @wolfsburger es geht auch ohne illex und co. auf forellen.... meist haben die zu kleine tauchschaufeln un von einen ordentlich lauf bei strömung ist leider nicht viel zu sehen....
> 
> salmo baut hammer wobbler...!
> 
> ...


 

der ilex ist am forellenpuff aber ne granate!am wochenende erst wieder eine zu 12,4 pfd gefangen! in flüssen oder bächen scheint er mir aber auch zu klein!
gruss andreas


----------



## Samdeek (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

mich interesiert dieses thema auch brennend ich selber fische mittlerweile illex und lucky craft.
einen klasse bericht habe ich hier gefunden.
http://www.forellenpark.com/forellensee-weddendorf-forum/topic.html?id=38

viel guter stoff der einem echt weiterhelfen kann.
von rute bis schnur über köder von a - z

klasse  gemacht.

dann lassen wir diesen thread mal wieder aufleben


----------



## Kxnst (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*

Ich fische sehr gerne die 7cm Wobbler von Spro, gerade in den Farben Barsch, Weissfisch, aber der Bringer war der Firetiger. Der hat mir schon Forellen bis 48cm gebracht, die anderen funktionieren bei uns im Winter gut auf Hecht(-50^^) und Barsch.

mfg


----------



## fishwert (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler für Forellen???*



Locke18 schrieb:


> Möchte in einem kleinen Fluss auf Forellen mit Wobblern und ähnlichem fischen.
> Der Fluss ist ca. 20 - 80 cm tief und klar.
> Forellen erreichen Größen bis 70 cm.
> 
> ...



ich könnte Dir sehr wohl weiter helfen: Sag mir bloß wo dieses Flüßchen ist :m

Nee, Schmarrn, meine besten Ergebnisse auf Forellen angeln  per Wobbler in fließenden Gew. hab  ich auch mit dene von Salmo gemacht
#a


----------

